# Coming at you live from the duck blind!



## Neubys (Oct 18, 2011)

Had a great night last night with Handliner84 telling spooky ghost stories while securing our spot for Saturday morning! Two whole nights of sleeping in the blind and then it's show time!!

Who else is out staking their claim??


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Neubys said:


> Had a great night last night with Handliner84 telling spooky ghost stories while securing our spot for Saturday morning! Two whole nights of sleeping in the blind and then it's show time!!
> 
> Who else is out staking their claim??


Seriously your out there already???????? that must be one hell of a spot you have to protect it like that. I will hope and pray for you that the person that shows up at 6:30 in the am and sits down next to you 50 yards away at least brings you coffee and donuts.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's great, way to make it fun. You certainly have had a couple nice days to be out there, but the temp is dropping tonight.
Dan


----------



## Adern (Sep 24, 2016)

I like the dedication! I was planning to hunt private land opening day but the forecast of changing the wind direction is very unfavorable so I may need to go stake a claim on public land as soon as I can tonight after work!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Unbelievable! That's the EARLIEST I'VE EVER HEARD SOMEONE staking our "Their" spot on public ground. Duck hunting public ground on opening weekend, is getting to be just like "Black Friday at Walmart! :coco: 

For your sake's, I hope no one shows up and sets up 100 yards down wind or worse 50 yards beside you half hour before shooting time, because it happens all the time.........................rotest_e 
Good luck, I hope it was all worth it in the end..............


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Fun fall camping but keep cool when someone floats in next to you at 0630. He would have just as much right as you.


----------



## Neubys (Oct 18, 2011)

It's ok, my buddy and I are willing to share body heat if that's what it takes!

As for the people who come and set up next to us? I brought a clown scarecrow to setup for them!!

CLOWN LIVES MATTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Neubys said:


> As for the people who come and set up next to us? I brought a clown scarecrow to setup for them!!
> 
> CLOWN LIVES MATTER!!!!!!!!!


I'm sure there will be no shortage of "clowns" on public water come opening morning.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

wavie said:


> I'm sure there will be no shortage of "clowns" on public water come opening morning.


That's why i'm hunting private fields for the first couple weeks before I hit the bay. Can't/refuse to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I will walk from my bed, to my barn, grab a bag of decoys, a walk 200 yards into the field across the road. Or maybe back the Jeep up to a pond I trap about 3 miles away, throw decoys out of the hatch and park back at the road. Going to have to hoof the 1/4 mile back to the pond to make shooting hours.

Gave up on South zone public openers a long, long time ago and found places where I may only get a chance or two, but can wake up an hour before hours and still have time for breakfast before I hunt.


----------



## Handliner84 (Jan 26, 2014)

Where we are hunting I am not worried about duck hunters I worried about drive by shooting. And that is no joke


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll have my 5 yr. old son along for the first time so things will be a little different this weekend....suddenly my spot or shooting opportunities become way less important than our supply of donut holes and hot chocolate. I can't wait, neither can he. 
Good luck all, be safe.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

That is just insane. Be at the boat ramp at 4:30 Saturday morning and hope for the best. Do not need the best spot just a spot.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't be fooled by the old hanging lantern trick. Check to see if there's actually somebody there.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That's why our crew has been known to spread out, wave off late comers with a flash light, then consolidate at the last minute to the spot.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's just retarded. What do the birds think of you sitting in your spot right now? I hope nobody down winds you 30 minutes prior.


----------



## Buckshot556 (Aug 10, 2016)

That is serious dedication. Hope you have somewhere to go #2. Gonna hit the launch a couple hours earlier than normal but that's about it. Good luck all. Stay safe and be courteous.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Hope it doesn't down pour tonight for hours while your sitting in the rain, waiting................... waiting..........................waiting for the second day in a row................:cwm27:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

QUOTE="craigrh13, post: 6043659, member: 67252"]That's just retarded. What do the birds think of you sitting in your spot right now? I hope nobody down winds you 30 minutes prior.[/QUOTE]

[ But don't be surprised if it happens. Because it happens more than not in the first couple weeks.

:Modified_ We've been here for two solid days holding down "our spot" you can't hunt there! :Modified_


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> That's just retarded. What do the birds think of you sitting in your spot right now? I hope nobody down winds you 30 minutes prior.


Craig, give these guys a break, I admire the dedication. You hear all the time about hunter numbers going down so I am happy to hear that there are still young guys out there with passion for hunting. 
I assume they are young guys; who else is able to camp out for two days during the week


----------

